# All Girls That Tan Please Read !



## miss holly j (May 1, 2008)

I used to be one of those people that thought tanning every now and then and doing it safely meant that I'd never get skin cancer.  However, I'm 21 and facing having MELANOMA on my back. I never tanned daily and when I did tanned I used a lotion and good beds.  I worked in 2 different tanning salons as a matter of fact.

Please know that the benefits you can get from tanning like vitamins can also be gained by being out in the sun (with sun block) 15 minutes a few times a week.

Yes, tanning may make you look better but it WILL age you, you won't see it now because you're young but it will catch up with you.  You can get something close to the tanning color by using a self tanner, yes I know it smells and is a hassle but your health should be worth it to you!  Anytime you get a tan you are making yourself more susceptible to cancer!

Please ladies, do it for your health PLEASE STOP TANNING !


----------



## hunnybun (May 1, 2008)

oh no!!  i'm SO sorry to hear this, sweetie.  i wish you the very best and hope that you're going to be ok.  skin cancer is scary and i think it is very brave of you to share your experiences with all of us in the hopes of helping others.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 1, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear this.  I was planning on tanning but your story changed my mind!  Thanks for sharing and I hope you get healthy soon!


----------



## xbrookecorex (May 1, 2008)

I hate hearing this, but I need to hear it. Good luck <3. Blah, I hope technology someday comes up with a safe way to tan, I have NO self esteem when I'm pasty


----------



## AmberLilith (May 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you're ok hon.

I don't tan personally, but have a habit of lecturing people, because I went to school in Australia for a couple of years and was told everyday that i had to have a hat to go out to play, so I had it drummed into me.


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2008)

I agree. I tanned for a couple of months one winter a few years ago in Montreal (like 1-2 times a week very moderately) and while I didn't develop anything really bad, I do notice that I have some lasting skin damage on my face. I hate it so much, I wish I had never gone!


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I agree. I tanned for a couple of months one winter a few years ago in Montreal (like 1-2 times a week very moderately) and while I didn't develop anything really bad, I do notice that I have some lasting skin damage on my face. I hate it so much, I wish I had never gone!_

 

i have the same problem i went on a few sun beds when i was about 20 and i can still see the damage it has caused to my skin, its freckly and porers are larger, sunbeds should be banned x


----------



## LOCa (May 2, 2008)

I Think You Guys Should Do The Spray Tan Thing Like On Sunset Tan... Or Is That Bad Too...?

I Wouldn't Know.. Im Tan By Birth..? Well Light Tan Whatever.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 2, 2008)

^^ Mystic tan though expensive, is safe.  It's just a bronzer sprayed all over your body.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your cancer, but THANK YOU for posting your story!!  You don't have to be tan to be beautiful.  Porcelain skin is beautiful and healthy skin.

I'd also like to add that if you've had exensive sun exposure, are very pale, or have a family history of skin cancer you should get yearly full body skin examinations to check for any cancerous growths.  As the OP said, she's only 21 and the 20's are the fastest growing age group (I believe) for developing skin cancer.  Please protect yourselves ladies (and gentlemen...it's not just a female disease, my grandfather died of melanoma) for your own health!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_^^ Mystic tan though expensive, is safe. It's just a bronzer sprayed all over your body._

 

I just wish mystic tan lasted longer.... I am SO white


----------



## Paramnesia (May 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. I've never tanned, I'm just naturally pale and accept that. I guess living in Aus has helped to because we've been warned for years about skin cancer and tanning.
During summer we generally only need 10mins of sun on our faces, hands arms and legs to get the daily dose of Vitamin D, during winter though its more around 1hr per day.


----------



## Trista (May 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. I wish you the best. 
My friend was diagnosed with skin cancer at 30 years old. She used to sunbathe all the time. She's now doing well and wears sunscreen everyday and avoids tanning booths.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (May 2, 2008)

Thank you for this post! I have been going to tanning beds religiously since i was about 14 (bad i know....) and a few months ago decided to STOP! I hate being pale so instead i get a mystic tan every week.  I have damaged my skin sooooo much and I am paranoid about getting cancer, I have gotten so many new moles! I hope you get through this and thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## nashoba95 (May 2, 2008)

i'm part native(1/3) but got the whitest skin in the family... so i tanned years ago trying to look like the rest of the family but finally realized my skin would never get there, it saddened me but i realized i didn't want to grow older looking like that lady on "there's something about mary".  so pale healthy skin it is.  i really love my skin color now. don't try to fake it anymore.  i have to say that i wear spf 30 lotion on my face and i'm 32 yo and have people tell me i look like i'm in my early 20's.  that is sweet bliss to hear. *wink*  

i also feel that tanning beds should be banned.  we are already getting stronger uva/uvb rays from a thinner/thinning ozone. why do more damage to fragile skin by jumping in a tanning bed?????

*miss holly j......... be strong and know that your still beautiful and your strength of heart will get you through this with flying colors!!! *wink**


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 2, 2008)

aw im sorry to hear and i hope everything goes well for you.
I agree i wish mystic tan lasted longer! luckilly my salon has a student discount so I get $10 mystic tans.


----------



## redambition (May 3, 2008)

thank you for posting this miss holly j. i hope all your treatment goes well and you get back to full health very soon!


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (May 3, 2008)

i agree with you! i tanned a lot a few summers ago and i'm super pale naturally...now i have two moles that i have to keep watching constantly...i don't know why girls insist on tanning...it's so unhealthy!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (May 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Miss Holly J, and I respect you so much for sharing it with us- people just don't get how bad it is for you. Not only does it GREATLY increase the risk cancer, but it prematurely ages you- I don't tan but once or twice I've accidently gotten really burnt and my skin is damaged forever. Any way you look at it, it's just not worth it.

*Hugs* I hope it all turns out ok for you!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear this!  I tanned for a month and got white splotches on my back from sun damage, so now i never go out without sunscreen.  Plus my dad had a carcinoma on his arm so i'm scared.  Infact i'm thinking of getting all my moles removed just in case.  Thanks for sharing your warning, its makes it more real when you actually here it directly from someone. I hope they caught it in time to not cause permanent damage.


----------



## Sario (Aug 14, 2008)

*hugs!* Best of luck to you, I hope you've caught the melanoma early enough for treatment! Thanks for speaking out about this, it's a very preventable and unfortunately very deadly disease. May you heal well and heal quickly!


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

yup i agree



Sario said:


> *hugs!* Best of luck to you, I hope you've caught the melanoma early enough for treatment! Thanks for speaking out about this, it's a very preventable and unfortunately very deadly disease. May you heal well and heal quickly!


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm SO so so sorry to hear what you're going through, but at the same time, I'd like to thank you for sharing your story and being able to inspire girls not to tan.
  	As a very pale girl, I've ALWAYS been picked on for not being tan. I've tried tanning beds, laying out, etc. just so people would be comfortable with my skin color (but I don't tan so it didn't even help after a ton of effort) but now I'm just like so what! I'm pale, big deal. Like you said, at least I'm not damaging my skin or raising my risk for cancer! That's dumb. And if I ever do want to tan, I can just spray tan. It's safer and worth the extra effort/cost/whatever. Anyhow, I really hope your situation improves and soon! <3


----------

